# anything new in plowdom?



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

anything new and exciting with the plow and accessories manufacturers? havent 
seen much of anything. probably keep my warn setup anyway, but always nice 
to see the new stuff.--irv

didnt have that much snow last season. used my simplicity and blower more.
never even took the cab and plow off.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

This year I have a new helper:


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

ive seen snowblowers before but a snowmower? that loader will be fun.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well in big drifts you can use the hoe to dig with


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Heated steering wheel? brrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

irv;1502050 said:


> anything new and exciting with the plow and accessories manufacturers? havent
> seen much of anything. probably keep my warn setup anyway, but always nice
> to see the new stuff.--irv
> 
> ...


Say How do you like ur soft top cab Does it fog over

Is your warn plow a mid mount or a front mount

I have a polaris plow (CC) has a A frame mounted in middle of atv I like it heavy duty but it wont lift very high off the ground 
So instead buying a new front mount style
I think Im going re design it Thinking about mounting the A frame solid,still be mounted in middle then mount it on the front to . Then cut the rest off and weld ears on the A frame Then weld ears on the plow side s should lift higher and curl back

My sidewalk crew complains about it loading it on the trailer It hits hard on the ramp


----------



## PatrickC (Jun 9, 2010)

Couple of 2x3 s as sacrificial lambs on the ramp and the blade will ride and slide right uo


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

PatrickC;1505074 said:


> Couple of 2x3 s as sacrificial lambs on the ramp and the blade will ride and slide right uo


plow slides up the ramp thats not problem Since the Plow dont lift high and when you go up the ramp slow it lift the front tires off the ground So have to hit hard hope you are lined up snow trailer is 5ft wide and my plow is 58'' wide


----------



## PatrickC (Jun 9, 2010)

Sounds like the perfect excuse to buy a bigger trailer


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

PatrickC;1505108 said:


> Sounds like the perfect excuse to buy a bigger trailer


thats all I need I like small trailer for the sidewalk crew they pull it with a Toyota4x4 it doesnt stick out stays behing the truck They only use bigger trailer if the snow is deep 8''+ and need the skidloader to clean walks 
I have trailers
38ft GN big tractor trailer
24ft GN mower trailer
14 dump GN
18ft BH tractor hauler
16ft BH Tractor hauler
14ft BH mower trailer
10ft BH Snow

could make longer ramp 
But I think be more fun fabbing the new setup
Get this done I going start on another rear trip plow that sold to a guy for his sidewalk crew


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

Antlerart06;1505003 said:


> Say How do you like ur soft top cab Does it fog over
> 
> Is your warn plow a mid mount or a front mount
> 
> ...


mine is mid mount.sure lifts high enough for me. cab has never fogged. enough breeze comes through..the cab on my simplicity is the one i have problems with.it has a 42" blower


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

irv;1509998 said:


> mine is mid mount.sure lifts high enough for me. *cab has never fogged. enough breeze comes through*..the cab on my simplicity is the one i have problems with.it has a 42" blower


That's what I had been thinking would happen for the inside. Add the heat from the engine and I'd imagine it's like a defroster/fogger. The only other issue I'd see is the outside of the windshield area getting snow/water on it and not have good visibility?


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

wish there was some engine heat off the simplicity. i think it all comes
from my heavy breathing. i do carry a wiper blade on the rubicon to wipe
but its rare, unless heavy wet bowing snow. you get a little heat there if the fan comes on..
but no fogging. had the simplicity setup since 2000 and the rubicon and cab since
05.second rubicon though. no trouble w/anything yet.


----------



## braindead1684 (Nov 4, 2011)

IRV, you can add a switch to your temp sensor on that rubicon to turn on the fan manualy, might work well as a heater, just need to ground the sensor and it will turn the fan on, turn the switch off and it runs normal.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

thank you for the idea. sounds cool,-- i mean warm.


----------



## braindead1684 (Nov 4, 2011)

To make sure you have the right wire just pull the wire off the sensor and with the key on ground the wire to a ground and the overheat light should come on as well as the fan.

Then just tap in and you can let her run whenever you want


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

just use a toggle switch?
thank you


----------



## braindead1684 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yep, you are basically just telling the ECM it overheated which will turn the fan on.


----------

